
Andrew Ng – What Artificial Intelligence Can and Can’t Do Right Now - geedzmo
https://hbr.org/2016/11/what-artificial-intelligence-can-and-cant-do-right-now
======
Isamu
Andrew Ng: "Here’s one rule of thumb that speaks to its disruptiveness:

"If a typical person can do a mental task with less than one second of
thought, we can probably automate it using AI either now or in the near
future."

